

115 year old Porsche electric car - Killah911
http://m.automobilemag.com/features/news/1401-first-porsche-designed-car-on-display-museum/

======
Killah911
This is pretty interesting as I've heard that early on, the trend was towards
building electric vehicles. With the rise of Tesla, perhaps the day of
electric car is not far off. Come to think of it 49 miles on a charge is not
too shabby for a 115 year old car. I can only wonder how much technological
advances we could have had in battery technology if cars had gone electric
rather than ICEs.

